# Iverson Practices With Olympic Hoops Team



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Allen Iverson plopped himself down, covered his cornrows with a red, white and blue doo rag and pronounced himself proud to be representing all Americans — especially the troubled ones with whom he has something in common.
> 
> 
> "In a lot of people's eyes, I'm not supposed to be here. Talent-wise, people look at it as though I'm supposed to be here, but personality-wise and who I am, people don't think so," Iverson said.
> ...


Full Story


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Like always, thanks Hedo.

I'm happy for Allen, and he is a very unique individual on the USA team, which I'm happy to see, because usually it's the All-American people. Finally, Allen gets a chance to play for Team USA.

BTW, any one think Allen looks a lot older in the picture?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Iverson's a very unique individual and he knows that. Its great to finally have a guy like him to represent USA, representing a "different side of society, a portion of the population made up of people who have made mistakes and overcome them."


And yeah, he does seem older in the pic.. 




GO TEAM USA!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice article. I think it's great that they put him on the team, because he's one of the superstars who openly lobbied to be on the team, and I think he's going to give it his all just like he does in sixers games, because it means something to him to represent his country, especially in the face of all the people who say he's what's wrong with basketball.

Hopefully playing on this team will cause people to re-evaluate his game like they did with Charles Barkley after he played so well in the original olympics.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Iverson is a great player and trully deserves to be in US Team. He is VERY well known internationally and his reputaion (sp?) isn't that bad outside USA. 

I always wanted to see him playing for his country. I know that some players don't want to play for USA, but despites the risk to get injuried and didn't have a proper summer trainning, playing for your country should be a great honor. AI deserves it. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

He deserves it without a doubt.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I would be happy to have him on the team just because he so badly wanted to be there. Most guys don't treat the opportunity as anything special and some even treat it as a hassle. I'd rather watch a bunch of pine riders who are proud to play for the USA on the team than all-stars who don't really want to be there. Luckily, we get the best of both in Iverson


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I have this weird feeling he's going to win over a lot of folks at the Olympics. Like this might push him over the top to a near Jordan superstar. I don't know why I think this. But I have a feeling that if he plays well, entertains and looks like he's really enjoying himself - he's gonna be huge. Not to mention if the USA wins the gold you can bet your *** he will cry during the medal ceremony while the anthem plays. And people LOVE that ****. A tough as nails kid crying after winning a gold for the country that sometimes shuns him but also loves him? It's a movie.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Iverson's a very unique individual and he knows that. Its great to finally have a guy like him to represent USA, representing a*"different side of society, a portion of the population made up of people who have made mistakes and overcome them."*
> 
> And yeah, he does seem older in the pic..
> ...


Ok...what's that suppose to mean??


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Ok...what's that suppose to mean??


It means instead of getting an all American white pretty boy they get a tattooed thug from the streets of Philly.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

That's not what I'm saying. I just don't get the "different side of the population" quote. How is Iverson a "different side of the population" merely because of the mistakes he's made and made up for?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> That's not what I'm saying. I just don't get the "different side of the population" quote. How is Iverson a "different side of the population" merely because of the mistakes he's made and made up for?


Part of Iverson's popularity is that he is a flawed person, a flawed player. But in spite of, and sometimes because of those flaws he is able to succeed and remain true to himself. Those attributes are easily applied to guys like Mike Bibby and Tim Duncan, who are seen to be perfect on the court and off.

"I have flaws — just like people in any country. There's a lot of people in all different countries that have flaws and have made mistakes, and I just want to represent that."

I don't really understand your complication. It's pretty straight forward what he's saying.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

People can relate to Iverson.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Allen should be selected...

Coz if Richard "I am SOOO Overrated" Jefferson is there, Allen Iverson should be.

Okay, so what if he's got tattoos and stuff. People pretty much already knows Allen, he is far from the role model player NBA wants him to be, but he also represents the grey area of society where everyone resides on...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm really glad to finally see Iverson on the US team.

And yeah, he does really look older in that pic.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> That's not what I'm saying. I just don't get the "different side of the population" quote. How is Iverson a "different side of the population" merely because of the mistakes he's made and made up for?



I quoted that off the article itself. 

Basically, not all Americans are as "good and flawless" as what the world may think and Iverson wants to represent "those people" because USA hasn't had a guy like Iverson, who obviously had made mistakes before, to represent 'em before. 

- I think it sounds kinda confusing but yeah, u noe wad i mean-
========================================



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Part of Iverson's popularity is that he is a flawed person, a flawed player. But in spite of, and sometimes because of those flaws he is able to succeed and remain true to himself. Those attributes are easily applied to guys like Mike Bibby and Tim Duncan, who are seen to be perfect on the court and off.
> ...


Yup. :yes: That's what I meant.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby and Jefferson do not belong on that team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bibby hit 4 3's in the scrimmage against Puerto Rico apparently. Say what you will, I don't like him, but he's at least usefull as a shooter.

Jefferson...well...I can't really think of a reason for him to play. But I imagine he'll do a lot of sitting a watching.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Jefferson should be replaced with Paul Pierce...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I think Jefferson should be replaced with Paul Pierce...


Paul Pierce declined. He was asked before Vince Carter. Oh how the mighty have fallen


----------

